# GBAtemp Tournament Announcement!



## Costello (Aug 15, 2007)

*GBAtemp Tournament Announcement!*

Club House Games / 42 All-Time Classics











We are happy to announce the Official GBAtemp Tournament #3: *Club House Games / 42 All-Time Classics*!




*THE RULES*

The rules for this tournament are quite simple; however, it is advised that you read them very carefully!
 A match is played by 8 persons simultaneously.
 In one match, people will play one round of each of those four games: *sevens, darts, word balloon, balance*, in no particular order.
 The person ranked first to a round (ie. Darts) gets 8 points, the second gets 7 points, the third gets 6 points... etc.
 The winner of a match is the person that gets most points after all 4 rounds.
 In case of a draw after all four games are played, the impacted players should play another round of Balance to determine the winner.
 Cheaters will be severely punished and will be permanently banned from the entire GBAtemp network. Cheating includes both the use of software cheat codes and physical cheating -- for example a ruler to adjust your aiming in Darts.
 To every match will be assigned a specific topic on which all 8 players might discuss the game *and post the results of the game* (not necessarily every match detail but at least the name of the winner). On this topic, people should also exchange friend codes.
 By default, the host of a game should be the member with the oldest registration date, although you may come to an agreement with the other members of your group to define another host.
 The tournament is open to all our members and newcomers. And please bear in mind that registering multiple accounts is forbidden.
As you may have noticed, Word Balloon is one of the unlockable games. However, the game needs to be unlocked by the host only; other players don't need to have the game unlocked. Anyway, it can be unlocked very easily (Finish Level 1 in Stamp Mode) so we thought a little bit of training can't hurt! But if you're the real lazy kind, we will provide savegames in which the game is unlocked.




*THE DATES*

On the last two tournaments, we had allowed people to decide of their own date and time for their match. This time, we believe this would be an impossible challenge; so instead we have decided to define global match dates. Everyone will have to respect the fixed date & time. If someone doesn't show up on time, they are automatically eliminated. So, before registering we recommend that you *make sure you are available on that date & time before you register*. Registrations will be open before this sunday (the 19th) and will close one day prior the match dates. The match dates are:
 Round 1 *European & African time zones*: Sunday 26th of August, 4:00pm UTC
 Round 1 *American time zones*: Sunday 26th of August, 4:00pm Pacific Time
 Round 1 *Asian & Oceanian time zones*: Sunday 26th of August, 4:00pm GMT+10
We will be posting e-mail reminders to all participants one hour prior the rounds of each region. Another important point: we will sort people into 3 groups (Europe & Africa, America, Asia & Oceania) according to the *country flag you have selected in your profile*, so make sure you have correctly completed your profile.




*THE PRIZES*

Last but not least, the winners will be rewarded with the following prizes:






A *MYSTERY prize* donated once again by our good friend *thieves_like_us*!
A supposedly "very rare, Nintendo licensed" product that is very hard to get hold of.







1st Prize: A brand new *Nintendo Wii with an extra nunchuk and wiimote, and any two games*!







2nd Prize: A brand new *Nintendo DS Lite with any two games*!







3rd Prize: A brand new *GBA SP/Micro with any two GBA games*!



Our affiliates helped us finance these awesome prizes. We send our utmost thanks to all three!



Â


Â


Â

ConsoleSource, KickGaming and TwoSlots.
All three of them are excellent and reliable shops; so if you're looking to help GBAtemp, the best way is to buy from them!




In the name of the GBAtemp Team, I would like to thank all of you for participating and also our affiliate for their constant support. Have fun!

​


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

Enjoy guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Registrations will open very soon so keep your browsers stuck on GBAtemp!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 16, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooow :-) 


dam word ballon i suck at that lol


----------



## kernelPANIC (Aug 16, 2007)

I live in Spain but I'll be on Chile the 26th for Round 1. Is it possible for me to register?

EDIT: Thanks for the quick reply Costello, I'll try to find some wifi spots to play that Sunday.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2007)

wow wonderful prizes


----------



## cheapassdave (Aug 16, 2007)

This is why I love gbatemp. It's always active, and the prizes are always awesome. Can't participate because of my busy life, but for those who do, good luck have fun


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> I live in Spain but I'll be on Chile the 26th for Round 1. Is it possible for me to register?



Yes, if you can play online with your DS, it's possible.
Change your flag to Chile and you'll be in the American group when the tournament starts.


----------



## Jawas (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazing Prizes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been anticipating this one since the first announcement. Will be glad to try it.

Edit: Question I had after reading all the rules, if I live in a house where there is 3 ds owners, wife, me, son, is it possible for only one of us to enter? Thanks for the clear up.


----------



## JPH (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes. I can't wait to play! Thanks everyone!

I'll have my FC up soon!


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm a complete newb (never even played the game) but I will try to play it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better to have fun then do nothing. I'll practice my ass off anyways. I'll try to be on the required date but I don't know if I could.

And also, AWESOME prizes!


----------



## Little (Aug 16, 2007)

woah that's hot. you guys hold the best tournaments. *runs off to practise*

edit:

actually you suck cos im working then lol =p


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

There was a slight oversight on the original post. I've just updated it.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 16, 2007)

So many factors meaning I can never attend this tournament

1. I have to freakin work on a Sunday
2. I haven't played Club House Game much so I'll lose at the first hurdle

That said, I can't wait to see a Mario Kart Wii competition.


----------



## lagman (Aug 16, 2007)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!

CHG FTW!


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Jawas @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Amazing Prizes!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but we cannot allow this.


----------



## James Kudo (Aug 16, 2007)

Would anyone mind making the North American time in EST? >_>


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 16, 2007)

Is the prize DSL actually navy, or is that just a placeholder.


----------



## samred (Aug 16, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be able to participate while hanging out at the Penny Arcade Expo that Sunday... anyway, great news, thanks for doing this.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice im in.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Is the prize DSL actually navy, or is that just a placeholder.


Place holder. Winner can pick whichever colour they prefer.


----------



## kedest (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are some pretty awesome prizes!


----------



## cubin' (Aug 16, 2007)

awesomeee i'm gonna train up ladies


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!
> 
> CHG FTW!


word up!
me, u, [M]artin, and Spikey always are at it also!!! I think lagman may win!


----------



## iwakura (Aug 16, 2007)

oh my...Time to "buy" that game right now.


----------



## iwakura (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the prize DSL actually navy, or is that just a placeholder.
> ...








even metallic?

edit: sorry bout double post


----------



## phantastic91 (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG! stupid verizon fios!!! why does wifi only work for the wii and not the ds


----------



## Freddy_FC (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool im in where do i sign up? 

im new


----------



## Icetron (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds cool


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2007)

I believe the first round will be 7:00pm Eastern


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...


Possibly. Though we haven't decided yet. So I shouldn't say yes OR no ATM...


----------



## H8TR (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the prize DSL actually navy, or is that just a placeholder.
> ...


Say word? What about one of those new Crimson Red & Black DS consoles those kid be talking about these days? Also, about the Wii, is it NTSC J, U or PAL?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...


It will be whatever region (NTSC-U/J,PAL) the winner wants.


----------



## alfnim220 (Aug 16, 2007)

i can't wait, this is pretty kewl


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 16, 2007)

Da Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii is miiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though I've never played the game before...

*run to get the game*


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2007)

More information about the past tournaments available here:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=GBAtemp_Tournaments


----------



## Chanser (Aug 16, 2007)

I am so bad at darts, it's just so random those shots!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in! These really are great prizes, even without including thieves like us' prize. I know I'm going to lose but I want to make sure I take down some people while I'm at it


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> I am so bad at darts, it's just so random those shots!


Think of it this way: there's a great part of luck in this, so everyone has a chance to win!
Do your best, train a little before your match.. and cross your fingers!


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in for the fun of it. And also to flame the winner


----------



## jafa401 (Aug 16, 2007)

woot i own in clubhouse games online
so this shouldnt be that hard


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so in. Time to dust off my card! Also, how will you catch/know cheaters?

Edit: I bet the mystery prize is a Game and Watch or Virtual Boy. >_>

Some questions:
1. By ANY color, do you mean any color in any region, like the metallic pink in Japan, or the soon-to-be-released bloodred/black DS? Or just the normal ones in the US?

2. What will happen to disconnectors and accidental disconnectors? Will they all be treated the same?


----------



## Opium (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope you guys have a lot of fun, it should be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Remember to get some practice in for the four games before the actual match.


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so going to enter this! cheers!


----------



## Upas (Aug 16, 2007)

Heh, count me in. Is it ok if we play backups on our slot-1s as long as we don't cheat?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in! I play alot too! just suk at some of those!


----------



## unpaidassassin (Aug 16, 2007)

damn i won't be around for registration...and I haven't really tried my wifi connection but my siblings say it's pretty bad so meh


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 16, 2007)

All cheaters will be eaten by Frank.






..and no, it won't be pretty...
..he has _terrible_ table manners.


----------



## Jei (Aug 16, 2007)

ABOUT GODDAMN TIME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had just bought my Ds when there was a smaller announcement for this tournament, and now I am so happy to be able to take part in it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> All cheaters will be eaten by Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y u gotta steel my main man's avatar?!? whasa matta you!? you got a banana split in you ears?


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow what great prizes, Im in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah dont think im only joining in because of the prizes


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, the prizes are really generous!
I'll probably join for kicks.


----------



## lmfmike3 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to register to compete, but I'm not sure how... Can someone fill me in?


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 16, 2007)

It's nice that we can have a few little sponsor tags that don't get in the way, and enjoy the benefits thereof.
I know who I'm getting my G6 Real from, baby.

oh, and Juggy, Juggy, Juggy...



QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> y u gotta steel my main man's avatar?!? whasa matta you!? you got a banana split in you ears?


I made it, I named it, I feed it cheaters every other Wednesday. I don't think Shinji will mind.
Besides, I can't hear you, I've got a banana split in my ears.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 16, 2007)

It'd would be better if the games were ones that you know..... were based on actual skill, IE: Checkers, Chess, Shougi, etc.


----------



## bigboy85zz (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> It'd would be better if the games were ones that you know..... were based on actual skill, IE: Checkers, Chess, Shougi, etc.



your opinion has offened me. how dare ye!


----------



## OSW (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW! what an awesome tournament. I'm definitely in.

Gotta learn/remember how to play word balloon and sevens though.

Gonna do a little training too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KINGOFNOOBS - i disagree, the selected games require at least some degree of skill.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 16, 2007)

OSW, if by skill you mean my 6 year old cousin can play it and get high scores then yes. They require skill.


----------



## OSW (Aug 16, 2007)

man u gotta be a part of the elite clubhouse gamers to understand


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 16, 2007)

.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes you can use your r4 to play the game, Just dont cheat!


----------



## Orc (Aug 16, 2007)

This is awesome. I remember the Clubhouse Gang from last Wi-Fi Night, we should schedule ourselves for some practice!


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 16, 2007)

This looks fun

I have some questions about the prizes, hypothetically, if i won first place(which is very unlikely) could i get the ds lite and ds games instead of a wii because i already have a wii

edit: also, if you won the nds prize, do flashcarts count as games?


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> This looks fun
> 
> I have some questions about the prizes, hypothetically, if i won first place(which is very unlikely) could i get the ds lite and ds games instead of a wii because i already have a wii
> 
> edit: also, if you won the nds prize, do flashcarts count as games?



In the past gbatemp have let the winner of the tournaments pick what prize they want.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 16, 2007)

Where do you go to register?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the prize DSL actually navy, or is that just a placeholder.
> ...


Cool...looks like I will hold off on buying my Pikachu Yellow DS Lite


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 16, 2007)

why wasn't ludo chosen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like that game, anyways i will give it a try but i'm not really good at this game, how do you sign up?


----------



## iwakura (Aug 16, 2007)

signups will start on sunday they said, there will probably be a form/registration by then.


----------



## MelgaShop (Aug 16, 2007)

how to apply?
thanks


EDIT: ops, delete this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hopefully this will be opened until the end of the month


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 16, 2007)

ok, i will sign up on sunday then.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> I bet the mystery prize is a Game and Watch or Virtual Boy. >_>


not even close  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. however, the prize that I'm offering is somewhat an homage to one of previous tourneys. more clues to follow soon. [insert evil, cryptic laugh here]


----------



## Teun (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! I have never played this game, but I'll try! Nice prices!


----------



## jakeruston (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm going to sign up on sunday


----------



## Killermech (Aug 16, 2007)

8 players? Wow, getting a time fit for everyone might get tricky lol
I was just wondering as well, will there be a staff present to keep track of the points?
It might be hard to actually keep track of everyone, like one guy might be writing it down. Another is just remembering his score and another is trying to remember it by memory. So maybe in the end it becomes an arguement on who had this many points and who had that etc.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jawas @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Prizes!Â
> ...


So, me _and_ my brother can't join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Then I'll just... not tell him about this


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 16, 2007)

uhh.. im a lil confused..how do u win da mystery prize?


lolz stupid question!


----------



## myclock (Aug 16, 2007)

nice im going to try to compete in this.. was thinking why wasn't bowling and billiards in this. but bowling, you can cheat but how about billiards? now thats a real mans game


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 16, 2007)

does gbatemp pay shipping fees?


----------



## TheGuyWhoShotU (Aug 16, 2007)

This seems pretty freaking awesome.  I am unbeatable in darts!


----------



## blu9987 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok sorry if I over-looked this, but what version of darts would be in the tourney?  Cricket? Highscore?
And...
Is there going to be an entrance fee?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> does gbatemp pay shipping fees?
> 
> Of course!
> 
> ...


The normal version, I haven't played it in a while so I can't remember but I believe it's probably hi-score. I'll go check.

lol. No, there is no entrance fee.


----------



## blu9987 (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks for the fast response!


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah shit ! The day of my exams


----------



## superrob (Aug 16, 2007)

IM IN!!!!'

Im going to get the Secret prize >:]


----------



## Orc (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jamesco @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the mystery prize is a Game and Watch or Virtual Boy. >_>
> ...


The prize is probably *Hello Kitty*.


----------



## DoS (Aug 16, 2007)

I... I'm just completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those prizes, those prizes!! That's so awesome, I'm so in, and I'm so gonna win something =)


----------



## Dedale (Aug 16, 2007)

it's the week end when I'm with my parents in law... so... I'm in ! ^^


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2007)

Correction

the first round is  7:00pm Eastern time.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 16, 2007)

bobrules, isn't it 7 PM EST?


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah it's 7:eastern


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 16, 2007)

I am in! Where do I sign?


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmm...
Well Without knowing what the Mystery Prize is, The Winner will have a hard time deciding and if he picks the Mystery Prize and he doesn't like it, Then he will regret picking it. Which I think is a little unfair, ok it isn't J/k. But could The Mystery Prize be announced at the winner's circle. Just Before The Winner Picks.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Hmmm...
> Well Without knowing what the Mystery Prize is, The Winner will have a hard time deciding and if he picks the Mystery Prize and he doesn't like it, Then he will regret picking it. Which I think is a little unfair, ok it isn't J/k. But could The Mystery Prize be announced at the winner's circle. Just Before The Winner Picks.


The prize will be unveiled before the winners get to pick what they want.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...
> ...



Ok b/c that is the answer i was looking for. Thanks


----------



## nezura (Aug 16, 2007)

where's the saved game file?


----------



## damnet (Aug 16, 2007)

That's awesome, though I think it's pretty much impossible to tell who's cheating or not, unfortunately the WFC is completely open for cheats...

Also it may happen so that someone is doing fine without any cheats, then the others will most definitely start trowing baseless accusations, given what's at stake...

I really find a tournament of this proportions will be impossible to be fair given the crappy nature of WFC


----------



## Icarus (Aug 16, 2007)

Grrrrrr, I HATE WORKING ON SUNDAYS :'(


----------



## falcon64z8 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish we were play blackjack or poker... :[


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 16, 2007)

W00T i love it!!!!! i am joining!!!! love clubhouse games.. AMAZING prizes, cant wait!!!!


----------



## Redostrike (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok where do we sing up here?


I'm joining


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2007)

oo I cant wait to try it all out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could be fun


----------



## Helterskelter (Aug 16, 2007)

Alright!


time to start training.


----------



## Chopders (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, that's soo cool.
Thank you for this competition


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jamesco @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...


heck no! hello kitty is too cute that I would *never* give her away. (not that I have her imprisoned in my basement or anything like that


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> ...


It's a Donkey Kong arcade cabinet!

Yes, I see through your generous prize-giving plan.


----------



## Orc (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> ...


:/ boo, I'm not joining anymore...

Just kidding!


----------



## Foie (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow.  Those are amazing prizes.  This owns my tournament >_<  

But still, you should join it


----------



## becker2384 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Veni, vidi, vici!*


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey theives... any hint on what da mystery prize is??


----------



## MrGizMo (Aug 16, 2007)

just start playing this game..
i will join the tournament !!


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 16, 2007)

As far as thieves goes, the mystery prize is definately a keeper.


----------



## 1Up (Aug 16, 2007)

n.


----------



## Libo (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(1Up @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> So... i can use the Europe version of club house games?
> And...
> 
> Whats the time of the matches in brazilian time?



1. Yes you can.
2. 8:00pm (GMT -3)

*Edit* To make it easier, use this site to compare timezones.

Oh and before I forget; Hi guys, I'm a long time lurker around these parts and I must say this competition is very intriguing. Big props to all involved in setting this up.


----------



## lagman (Aug 16, 2007)

UTC - 7

So, Sunday 26 9am

Septima 26 9am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: No I'm confused too.


----------



## Lookie401 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow. I always love CHG! I'm definitely going to participate in the tournament. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, who doesn't want to win those prize?!


----------



## retman (Aug 16, 2007)

where do we sign up?

can some convert the first time in GMT i live in scotland.


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 16, 2007)

cool, im gotta sign up for this baby!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> where do we sign up?
> 
> can some convert the first time in GMT i live in scotland.


UTC = GMT

Same thing


----------



## tehbubster (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm still confused as to where to sign up, but I'm all for this.  This should be awesome.


----------



## 999roy999 (Aug 17, 2007)

hmmm I'm confused about 1 thing...
Is there gonna be the 4 prizes for each region, or will the winners of each region going to have to eventually play each other?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(tehbubster @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> I'm still confused as to where to sign up, but I'm all for this.Â This should be awesome.
> 
> Registrations are not open yet. Keep your eyes peeled to our homepage for updates.
> 
> ...


Correct. Edit: (Playing each other)


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(999roy999 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm I'm confused about 1 thing...
> ...


----------



## Shinji (Aug 17, 2007)

The fiancee and the son are out of town that weekend >=D

I'm SO in


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> It's nice that we can have a few little sponsor tags that don't get in the way, and enjoy the benefits thereof.
> I know who I'm getting my G6 Real from, baby.
> 
> oh, and Juggy, Juggy, Juggy...
> ...


well... okay... but read up: asdfjksdhfskjdhfsldkjhsjklfsldjkfhjdskl!!!!!


I would want to grab the as my first choice then the DSL (black&red). could changing depending on the mystery gift!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 17, 2007)

hmm, witch reminds me.. this isn't on the wiki yet


----------



## DoS (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> I would want to grab the as my first choice then the DSL (black&red). could changing depending on the mystery gift!


Indeed, if the black&red would be available at the time of the prize distribuction, I would like it as my first option.
I don't think I'll be very much interested in this mystery gift if it's something rare just for the sake of having something rare =/


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 17, 2007)

hmm, but they mystery prize will be unveiled before the picking so.. ya, we'll know what it is, b4 we can have a chance to pick..


----------



## smallkidd (Aug 17, 2007)

999roy999 said:


> hmmm I'm confused about 1 thing...
> Is there gonna be the 4 prizes for each region, or will the winners of each region going to have to eventually play each other?


Correct.

[/quote]

is it "correct" on the first part or 2nd part?


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(azn_225 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> hey thieves... any hint on what da mystery prize is??


sure, here you go.


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmm, a tournament huh? Guess I'll enter as well just for the fun of it.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Aug 17, 2007)

subscribed, so I know when reg opens.


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azn_225 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey thieves... any hint on what da mystery prize is??
> ...





THNX!! lolz


----------



## UncleChuckle (Aug 17, 2007)

Guess I better get a friends code sorted for this. Sounds like fun! Sadly I had to start again with the game as I had problems about midway through stamp mode.


----------



## Relys (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I know what the "MYSTERY prize" is. IT'S A N64DD ISN'T IT!?!


----------



## OSW (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn, looks like there could be some tough competition.

I'm not holding back


----------



## Zalda (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice prizes, but what a stupid game to play online...
Why not another MK DS tournament, that game is the best online....


----------



## kohkindachi (Aug 17, 2007)

Woo...hoo it'll be my 1st comp here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw is the registration opened?


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 17, 2007)

Added to the wiki for easy reference: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=Cl...sics_Tournament
I've protected the page, so if you think there's anything that should be added use the talk page.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 17, 2007)

I used this to figure out my time: http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzref.tzc


----------



## damnet (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't you guys think that using word balloon as part of the tournament is favoring those who have English as their primary language to much?


----------



## TaMs (Aug 17, 2007)

Kind of lame that you cannot enter if you don't have ds, but you can win a ds from it. But still competitions are always great! Good job.


----------



## retman (Aug 17, 2007)

So 4:00pm eh, i'm in!


----------



## Ludvigsson (Aug 17, 2007)

Where do we sign up? Here? I'm in!


----------



## Costello (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> Kind of lame that you cannot enter if you don't have ds, but you can win a ds from it. But still competitions are always great! Good job.



random idea: borrow your friend's DS...

Ludvigsson: the answer is in the first post.


----------



## santakuroosu (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> random idea: borrow your friend's DS...


Don't tell him what you're using it for, though.

Awesome prizes guys.
I always wondered where Thieves gets all the goodies.
Are you an insider?


----------



## PingPongPang (Aug 17, 2007)

Hm I need to start practicing all the games with all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why don't we have some practice? Gimme your FC code and we can play before the Tournament officially starts. And hopefully after the tournament, we can also keep in touch and continue to play.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 17, 2007)

hmm so wheres the 5 supercard ones? and 2 gig micro sds at?


----------



## asusboy (Aug 17, 2007)

I wanna sign up too. Thanks


----------



## asusboy (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(damnet @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> Don't you guys think that using word balloon as part of the tournament is favoring those who have English as their primary language to much?




Yeah, maybe chage that to something else


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 18, 2007)

Hot damn, I so want in on this. I'm not terribly good at CHG but I can't resist.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(damnet @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> Don't you guys think that using word balloon as part of the tournament is favoring those who have English as their primary language to much?


Well, the rules _do_ say that GBATemp is supposed to be an English-speaking community...


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 18, 2007)

Today at work I played the 4 games non-stop for 6 hours...I have come to realize that half of the entire tournament is purely chance on whether the fact you go first or not or the card dealt to you.

As for darts, I tried the ruler trick...it sucks...I play worse.  I can't seem to get a constant score for darts.

I guess this tournament is good for everyone but I feel kinda fruitless after practicing darts for 4 hours and still playing the same.

Oh and Sevens is a total joke with 8 players.  I was practicing with 4 players and I was able to devise strategies and ways to stall the game so everyone passes out.  But in the end I realized its 8 players and you're only dealt 5-7 cards...That's a total joke.  If you get ANY Kings or Queens, you're pretty much dead.


----------



## NiCK_TM (Aug 18, 2007)

Can I ask what region the Wii is?


----------



## Neko (Aug 18, 2007)

That sure is gonna be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think I will win anything anyway , but the fun is what I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The european time is good.
If I am correctly this should be 6PM in germany.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(NiCK_TM @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> Can I ask what region the Wii is?


Whatever region the winner wants it to be of course!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NiCK_TM @ Aug 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask what region the Wii is?
> ...


Damn, you guys are really generous... @[email protected]


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah these tournaments like thise are really cool should  be more of them (on other sites) and there are even prizes so it's super cool. 
I remember felling some pressure when I was playing mario kart héhé


----------



## 1Up (Aug 18, 2007)

asdasd


----------



## JayceMJ (Aug 18, 2007)

How new will the Wii be? With the new D2C chpset out it'd be nice to have a prize within the D2B chipset or older. Not that I wouldn't enter no matter how new the Wii is.

Also, to who ever said this: Chess, Checkers and Shoji are easy to cheat in with out really being noticed. Simply open up your copy of chess master 5000 (Checkers has also been proven to be a dead-end game anyways, just like Tic Tac Toe). Not to mention the amount of players is only two which would make the tourney so much longer. The way they set it up was very nice. Unfortunately it's going to be very luck based especially with Sevens. I've been practicing my darts for a while and I still can't get anything consistently. Seems like Darts and Word Bubble is where things will be separated by a person's ability.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 18, 2007)

wait, so how many fc's will we have to add???


----------



## lagman (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> wait, so how many fc's will we have to add???



7 first. If you pass the first round..well I dunno, but if the tournament it's too crowded maybe another 7.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> wait, so how many fc's will we have to add???




alot...

i we are gonna have to delete the ones we played against last....

sooo wheres registrations? i cant wait to pwn everyone....or everyone to pwn me..


----------



## JayceMJ (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL, played Sevens with 8 Hard CPUs. Got a bad hand, didn't even have a turn where I could do anything besides pass. Sevens will be pretty devastating for the unlucky.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JayceMJ @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> LOL, played Sevens with 8 Hard CPUs. Got a bad hand, didn't even have a turn where I could do anything besides pass. Sevens will be pretty devastating for the unlucky.


.........

i better pray to god before i play this one....


meh the others i bet is a piece of cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





omg registrations plz open!


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 18, 2007)

lolz... does anyone know what time it starts for vancouver bc people

-thnx!


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 18, 2007)

I've got the french version of the game and I was woundering what sevens was?? 7bridge??


----------



## Chopders (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm in, you guys are soo generous, once again, thank you very much


----------



## Bergunzo (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm in ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck to everyone


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 18, 2007)

i signed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noobix (Aug 18, 2007)

Awww I setup my wireless router ages ago so I'd be ready for the next competion, but no way will I be able to drag myself away from rune factory in time for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides I'd need at least a few weeks to practice!!!  :'(

Anyway good luck to all those taking part!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - How about a lucky dip for all us unfortunates who can't take part in the comp ?


----------



## pnice (Aug 18, 2007)

Our friend code should be this format right? 1111-2222-3333? The example has a different setup and I dont want to mess up.


----------



## lagman (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(pnice @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> Our friend code should be this format right? 1111-2222-3333? The example has a different setup and I dont want to mess up.



Exactly right
XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## Costello (Aug 18, 2007)

after all, it doesn't matter does it?


----------



## Jei (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> Oh and Sevens is a total joke with 8 players.Â I was practicing with 4 players and I was able to devise strategies and ways to stall the game so everyone passes out.Â But in the end I realized its 8 players and you're only dealt 5-7 cards...That's a total joke.Â If you get ANY Kings or Queens, you're pretty much dead.


So true. Unfortunately it's more luck than anything else - you're unable to build any strategies for Sevens in a 8-player game


----------



## -KangaRod- (Aug 19, 2007)

man, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## FODA (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, I have a question:

What are the rules for darts?
- high score
- 01
- standard cricket

????

Oh, and another question: stuff sent to Brazil receive heavy taxes... Will those be paid by who^?

Thanks

edit: oh yeah, I speak english very fluently, but since it's not my original language, it's hard or impossible to compete on english word games against english native speakers, since the words just don't come naturaly... But it's ok, I guess...

Suggestion: make it a rule that your name on the NDS game must match that of the forum account as close as possible?


----------



## JayceMJ (Aug 19, 2007)

FODA, it's Highscore.


----------



## yee (Aug 19, 2007)

Ah, I think I have work on the 26th, but I guess I'll have to call in sick, muahaha.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Aug 19, 2007)

As I'm in AUS can I use the USA backup on my R4 and still join as AUS? or will I Ihave to get the AUS version?


----------



## lagman (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(NakedFaerie @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> As I'm in AUS can I use the USA backup on my R4 and still join as AUS? or will I Ihave to get the AUS version?



You can use either the (E) version or the (U) one. I'm not sure the (J) one will work -the one with Wi-Fi of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## NakedFaerie (Aug 19, 2007)

KEWL! then I'm in. First Tourny so not sure how it goes but soon will find out. 

My daughter needs a new DS so thats what I'm going for.


----------



## renegadexwars (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Im in, and ill try my best


----------



## Lookie401 (Aug 19, 2007)

If someone use the Japanese version they can't play Word Balloon against other language player.


----------



## Wynaut (Aug 19, 2007)

Awesome prices, but I suck donkey anus in that game.


----------



## Operator (Aug 19, 2007)

so where do we register?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 19, 2007)

*To register for this Tournament. Please follow THIS LINK*






 For those of you that missed it on the home page


----------



## MechaTama31 (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess I'm just not sure how you're going to detect cheaters.  With such valuable prizes, I'm sure at least some people will try to give themselves an edge.  How would you be able to tell if someone was using a ruler on darts, or oneacross.com on word baloon?


----------



## ackers (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't quite understand how this will work...

So there's 8 per match which means I'll be up against 7 people. Which 7 people am I up against? Are they selected randomly and then I'll be emailed their FCs or something?

Also, what if people make up their scores?


----------



## damnet (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MechaTama31 @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> I guess I'm just not sure how you're going to detect cheaters.Â With such valuable prizes, I'm sure at least some people will try to give themselves an edge.Â How would you be able to tell if someone was using a ruler on darts, or oneacross.com on word baloon?



There's no possible way of detecting cheaters.... though even using those things don't necessarily guarantees a win, like you said it will give an edge, but I feel that in the end it will all come down to luck.


----------



## renegadexwars (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(damnet @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MechaTama31 @ Aug 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm just not sure how you're going to detect cheaters.Â With such valuable prizes, I'm sure at least some people will try to give themselves an edge.Â How would you be able to tell if someone was using a ruler on darts, or oneacross.com on word baloon?
> ...


ill video tape my DS the whole tournament


----------



## lagman (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> I don't quite understand how this will work...
> 
> So there's 8 per match which means I'll be up against 7 people. Which 7 people am I up against? Are they selected randomly and then I'll be emailed their FCs or something?
> 
> Also, what if people make up their scores?



Randomly selected, each "group" will have a forum thread to discuss the matches, each group will also have a "leader" the one that will post the results, then the other 7 seven members post agreeing or disagreeing with the results. -that's how I imagine it at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MechaTama31 @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> I guess I'm just not sure how you're going to detect cheaters.Â With such valuable prizes, I'm sure at least some people will try to give themselves an edge.Â How would you be able to tell if someone was using a ruler on darts, or oneacross.com on word baloon?
> 
> always getting a bullseye on darts will raise a red flag you know
> and it takes too much time to enter stuff at oneacross
> ...


ruler on darts is hard you know....cause with the ruler you tend to throw hard....and hard=high

i wonder instead of a wii with 2 games can we get it chipped? so a wii with everything else but the games and a modchip


----------



## 1Up (Aug 19, 2007)

asdasd


----------



## lagman (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(1Up @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lookie401 @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone use the Japanese version they can't play Word Balloon against other language player.
> ...



If your DS is set to English, yes.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(1Up @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Lookie401 @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> ...




no you cant cause the euro ver is 42 all time classics


----------



## FODA (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll always take a pic of the scores screen after each match


----------



## joking (Aug 19, 2007)

nice stuff you are doing here gbatemp. ill join.


----------



## HBK (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, the tourny is here! I'm not sure I'll be able to participate, because my damn router had to break down this month and it's still into repair, but I'll sign up anyway.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2007)

I GOT TO WIN A WII! I JUST GOT TO!


----------



## agent_smith_nds (Aug 19, 2007)

i would love to join that tournament but i dont have the game but i am trying to find that game but i cant................. why fuking portugal dont have the game i want ....... its always sold out............ telm me why????????????? well e really need the supercards and i nver play a real tournment and if u guys knows about a metroid hunters tournemant tell me thanks


----------



## beerbert (Aug 19, 2007)

do we have to add evryones friend code so we can play thanks.


----------



## tehbubster (Aug 19, 2007)

Ya sorry about that.  I'm a week off.  Disregard this post.


----------



## shazattaz (Aug 19, 2007)

i think im gonna enter, but i have to try the game first.


i need that Wii. :L


----------



## recover (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn, this is going to be exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't believe I bought my DSL and everything just in time for this!


----------



## HBK (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(agent_smith_nds @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> i would love to join that tournament but i dont have the game but i am trying to find that game but i cant................. why fuking portugal dont have the game i want ....... its always sold out............ telm me why????????????? well e really need the supercards and i nver play a real tournment and if u guys knows about a metroid hunters tournemant tell me thanks



*sigh* As you should know, Portugal is practically 30 years behind developed countries (figuratively), which means that they get releases longer, short stock, and high demand. And a lot of other stuff later, but that's too long to list here.


----------



## HomBoy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh, man my internet connection will be disconnected (switching ISPs) on that day. Any thing I can do to still join? I really want to join been practicing so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Neo-_Bahamut2k (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a great idea ! The fun alone is worth joining the tournament,  the prices are icing on the cake ! But how does Word Balloon work with different language versions ? Say, if I'm playing together with someone from Spain, France etc. ! English is challenging enough, but my French just sucks ! Or do we have to play the US Version, too ?

cu,

Neo


----------



## lagman (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Neo-_Bahamut2k @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> This is a great idea ! The fun alone is worth joining the tournament,Â the prices are icing on the cake ! But how does Word Balloon work with different language versions ? Say, if I'm playing together with someone from Spain, France etc. ! English is challenging enough, but my French just sucks ! Or do we have to play the US Version, too ?
> 
> cu,
> 
> Neo



It won't work...I know about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All the DSs on the tournament must be set to English.


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(L_o_N_e_R @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(1Up @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> ...




I am confused now...


----------



## Starcom.fr (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't be confused. Everybody can play with European, USA or Japan version (and other that I don't know). They need only to set their DS language to English.


----------



## recover (Aug 22, 2007)

I signed up just now, can't wait until sunday


----------



## clockworkvictim (Aug 22, 2007)

wow those are awesome prizes.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 22, 2007)

wait a sec....

if the euro ppl will be using 42 all time classics and ppl in the US area use club house games then how are they gonna connect? AFAIK they are different vers...


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(L_o_N_e_R @ Aug 22 2007 said:


> wait a sec....
> 
> if the euro ppl will be using 42 all time classics and ppl in the US area use club house games then how are they gonna connect? AFAIK they are different vers...



its like Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, they both connect ei: different games..


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Aug 22, 2007)

If I were to win the DS with the two games, would I be able to choose any two games from ANY region I want? (ex: one Japanese game and one US game) (sorry for the dumb question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 23, 2007)

So ahhh how is going to work everyone can't add everyone's friend code that would take ages and if we just do the worldwide thing everyone in the world will be able to join


----------



## Jei (Aug 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Aug 22 2007 said:


> So ahhh how is going to work everyone can't add everyone's friend code that would take ages and if we just do the worldwide thing everyone in the world will be able to join


You're going to put only the 7 friend-codes of the people you're going to play against in that match. I think these will be announced beforehand.


----------



## renegadexwars (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome i cant wait till sunday


----------



## Mit the Kid (Aug 23, 2007)

4 pm UTC I believe is 6 pm in the Netherlands¿ 
Is that correct¿


----------



## recover (Aug 23, 2007)

Be sure to account for daily time savings (or whatever its name is).
Anyway, as said before, they'll send out a mail before the match...


----------



## SkH (Aug 23, 2007)

I want to play in this.


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2007)

Then please register here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=58193


----------



## SkH (Aug 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 23 2007 said:


> Then please register here:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=58193


O-OK, but I'm afraid that I don't know the time and other people might win at over me.


----------



## Darkenedjib (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess this means the +10 GMT people will be first to play. Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Hyponai (Aug 24, 2007)

Can't Wait


----------



## Cid2mizard (Aug 24, 2007)

How can i verify if i have accepted on the entries ? Listing of entries ?


----------



## Hyponai (Aug 24, 2007)

I was just wondering-How much time will there be between the 1st round of 8 people and the next round of 8?


----------



## HBK (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I won't be able to participate in the tournament, unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I wish the best of luck for all participants as I'll be watching the tournament status attentively. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Aug 24, 2007)

are we only playing the first round on Sunday?  How/When do we proceed to the 2nd round, 3rd round, etc??


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 24, 2007)

wait can I cancel?


----------



## unusername (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> I live in Spain but I'll be on Chile the 26th for Round 1. Is it possible for me to register?
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the quick reply Costello, I'll try to find some wifi spots to play that Sunday.




I live in Chile and i will be in the tournament!! i'm from Viña del Mar..


Regards!


----------



## bombflame (Aug 24, 2007)

ihave some question that makes so sense and might stop all other questions? : )

1.U guys are going to annouce when it times to play ?
2.Is the second round on the same day or a different day ?

we will all type in our fc on the fourms that we fight on 
am i correct because im ready to win lolz : )


----------



## myclock (Aug 25, 2007)

Crap! forgot i had a test on monday.. hopefully i can find the time tomorow to  have some fun


----------



## lionhearthdy (Aug 25, 2007)

when is the match setup announce? today or sunday?
i still believe there will be many problems regrading to people can't connect to each other.
example, i have 4 friends that plays wi-fi games with me, but when ever we tire to connect and play a single game, there is always problems. like the last person can't get it, if he do get in one of us will get kick, so weird problems like this...

How are we going to know who will show up and who won't??? also how long is the host going to wait, if the last person have problems connecting to him/her and unable to make it, would that be unfair?

Also i would like to add that, the game "sevens" is unfair to be play by 8 people,
1st, you only get 5 cards, if you have a bad hand= your screwed. i tested it,  when you play with 4 people, there are strategy can be use, however when you play with 8 people you only have 5 card, some time you can get hold of 2 kings= your pretty much screwed. and some other lucky people can get hold of 2 "7" and end up with 3 cards, and if their cards are good then they win. is all base on luck, requires no skill at all. Bad game to be use for tournament.


----------



## Qpido (Aug 25, 2007)

I disagree with you, somewhat, there is definitely a strategy to it.
Even though you have shitty cards, there is always a strategy to end up in the first 3. 

But I'll show you when I beat your ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## HBK (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> I disagree with you, somewhat, there is definitely a strategy to it.
> Even though you have shitty cards, there is always a strategy to end up in the first 3.
> 
> But I'll show you when I beat your ass
> ...



"Pass" it. You don't play card, they can't play it either. Worked for me. 

But yeah, Texas Hold'em would be a much better game.


----------



## xPx (Aug 25, 2007)

GoOd luck for the tournament
Contact me if you need of me=>[email protected]


----------



## butaro (Aug 25, 2007)

When will the lists be up? Its 15 hrs until the Asia/Oceania matches are scheduled to begin.....!


----------



## renegadexwars (Aug 25, 2007)

how do I know if im in?


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azn_225 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey thieves... any hint on what da mystery prize is??
> ...



All I can make out of that is:

[?]
??? ???? ?? ????? (if I had to guess, I'd say the letters said 'You Even De Jones'
LICENSED BY NINTENDO

Made in Japan


----------



## Bergunzo (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(azn_225 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> ...



I can read : "The ban of ????" It' interesting


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 25, 2007)

I've sharpened the pic, enlarged it, messed around a little, here's what I got.







I swear I see 'You Even De Jones'


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 26, 2007)

Aw I wanted to join... Oh well..... When do you think the next tournament is going to be? And what game do you think it'll be?


----------



## lagman (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> I've sharpened the pic, enlarged it, messed around a little, here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's Sonic!


----------



## renegadexwars (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> I've sharpened the pic, enlarged it, messed around a little, here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...
You Even De Jones
[blank] by Nintendo
Made in Japan


i think the blank is 'licensed'


----------



## SkH (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey can I join now?


----------



## OSW (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(renegadexwars @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've sharpened the pic, enlarged it, messed around a little, here's what I got.
> ...



I'm thinking more like

The End Of (Time?)

Product Of Nintendo

Made in japan


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 26, 2007)

It's 'LICENSED BY NINTENDO'. I messed around with it a little more and I can confirm it is 'licensed'. thieves like us said it was a very rare, Nintendo licensed product.


----------



## Chopders (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> I've sharpened the pic, enlarged it, messed around a little, here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.phosphors.com/news/07apr2004.html 

Look at this page.

That's the same website of the little question pic: http://www.phosphors.com/images/question.gif


----------



## Aricado (Aug 26, 2007)

quick question.How do I register for the competiton?? thx


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Chopders @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've sharpened the pic, enlarged it, messed around a little, here's what I got.
> ...


nice find. but trust me, I'm not giving away my $1000 "hot mario" famicom edition gba sp.


----------



## foldor (Aug 27, 2007)

Well in This site http://www.the-king-of-games.com/english/s...es&series_id=12
They have a VERY similiar looking tag for the T-shirt.

So is it a limited edition T-shirt?


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 27, 2007)

possibly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice detective work there foldor. the next clue was going to be www.the-king-of-games.com (costello was going to post it, but I can't seem to find mention of it anywhere yet).


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 27, 2007)

.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 27, 2007)

*YOU EVEN DE JONES!!!*


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 27, 2007)

Ah, so it said 'The King Of Games", not you even de jones


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 27, 2007)

How is the tournament going?
I wanna know!


----------



## foldor (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet so I was right then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just googled "question.gif mario" and saw the pic.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 28, 2007)

one more clue to its identity will be revealed after round two has been played before I reveal the actual prize itself.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> one more clue to its identity will be revealed after round two has been played before I reveal the actual prize itself.



aawwwwwwwwww.. well, at least it goes to a random person


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> ...



Help me


----------

